# Boo!!!!!



## Tina Pink (May 28, 2008)

Well!!! it seems just our luck!! second house offer on our property here in the Uk has fallen through. Our dream to live in Portugal is getting further away from us, this credit crunch is doing so much damage. 

In the future when the banks get their acts together again and improve, you may hear from me again, unless we win the lottery ( Hey Hey)

Lets hope the house of our dreams will still be up for sale (wishful thinking)

Anyway, Good luck to all in Portugal and Happy Days


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Tina Pink said:


> Well!!! it seems just our luck!! second house offer on our property here in the Uk has fallen through. Our dream to live in Portugal is getting further away from us, this credit crunch is doing so much damage.
> 
> In the future when the banks get their acts together again and improve, you may hear from me again, unless we win the lottery ( Hey Hey)
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that Tina


----------



## bart n caz (Oct 2, 2008)

Also sorry to hear that Tina.
Keeping my fingers crossed for you, on either the lotto win or the house sale!
Be Lucky


----------

